

Different approach to engineyard contest - daleharvey
http://www.raycmorgan.com/

======
antirez
This was one of my first ideas when I saw the contest, but I think it will not
work unless you have a very large site you can open a more or less background
popup, _a lot_ of javascripts engines running at the same time are needed in
order to compete even with just a single GPU of a good nvidia card...

~~~
dmillar
Indeed, I'm using CUDA (PyCUDA) and getting about 200,000 iterations per
second.

~~~
lukas
What does an iteration mean? I can do about 2million shas/process with just
the cpu. I think CUDA is much faster.

~~~
profquail
I'm not really what he means either. If he was talking about kernel launches,
there'd be no way he was getting 200k/sec since there's a bit of a launch
latency (tens of milliseconds); the EngineYard program that one of the members
posted on the CUDA forum can do over 200 million SHA hashes on a good card.
One member said that he was getting over a billion hashes/sec on his multi-GPU
setup.

------
jerf
Well, since I have no intention of participating, let me share my idea: I'd
ignore the words entirely and just choose some random ones. Then, I'd work the
SHA1 hash up to the very last letter, then save the internals of the SHA1
data. From there, work all of the possible last letters. When that fails, back
up one step (which I saved earlier), advance with the next letter, then keep
going again with just hashing the last letter/number. This ought to get you
another order of magnitude over naive brute forcing. Probably as clever as it
is possible to get.

It's those last five characters that are the most interesting. If you have the
time to get through all of a given set of words, then you can try a new word.

Good luck.

------
jdrock
Essentially the same idea: <http://pluraprocessing.com/>. I reached out to Ray
to see if they'd be interested in using us, but if anyone else would like to
as well, just drop us a line.

------
Periodic
I have to give this site some props for that sweet little graph they have of
throughput. I want to use it to profile various browsers and operating
systems, which has the nice side effect of helping them out.

~~~
jodrellblank
Currently getting ~1840/second on Firefox 3.5 (Windows) and ~620/second on
IE8.

~~~
jodrellblank
~2750/second on Chrome, same machine, after a while with lots of tabs. (Starts
at around 3400/sec with one tab).

~~~
calvin
Chrome is doing ~1634/sec for me on an old Pentium 4.

------
daleharvey
apparently not "that" different, just started seeing a few pop up, I guess I
am going to have to be careful about what tabs I leave open over the next 30
hours.

------
ErrantX
Uh either it's a bug or they've easily won - the current best score no my
screen says 0.

<http://screencast.com/t/Q4c50esrBpf>

EDIT: meh sorry, apparently chrome is a bust :) I see it's 43 in Firefox

------
raymorgan
We also have some C and Java implementations helping out. C = 500,000 a sec
per core and Java just under that.

Also, we will be tweeting out what our analytics say about how many
computations took place in the browser sometime soon after the competition is
over.

------
vulpes
Best pure Mac solution seems to be <http://www.stainlessapp.com/> in my own
uneducated tests I can 100% load my MacBook Pro with 4 tabs each chugging at
2000/sec permutations

------
mveytsman
Lately, I've been thinking about the applications of a distributed system like
this.

What you really need is an incentive for users to stay on your site. Porn is a
good way to get people to do silly things like letting their browser eat up
all their CPU. There used to be a virus that would popup a picture of a girl
who would take off her clothes as you solved captchas for spammers
(<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2704,2210674,00.asp>)

Maybe something like: "the lower the hamming distance, the lower my top!"

------
kogir
I'm sure it'd be a lot faster if they made a Java Applet or JavaFX version. Is
there a reason they didn't? They could always fall back to Javascript if Java
wasn't installed.

------
fsniper
copying from my faulty comment on silentmac implementation: Sorry for dual
post:

This idea is a really well thought and implemented. This may be a new way of
cloud sourcing. Have you considered making a facebook app? It would definitely
attract many more people than this. Of course you should offer some carrots
for users that do not have any idea what's going on.

------
metachris
good luck!

